# Basic CP Goat Milk Soap Making Recipe?



## qualitycaprine (Jan 23, 2011)

I used to make a CP soap from my "Goats Produce Too!" book. The recipe was basically lard, milk, and lye. I tried experimenting with scents and color, but it did not work. The soap was also not very "luxurious." I have been searching for recipes, but the recipes are either plain or only give fragrance, color, and extras for one kind of soap. I am looking for a basic recipe that I can easily make changes to by adding a standard amount of scent and color to.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you looked through the Soap Making Recipes & Tutorials section? There are quite a few basic recipes posted which can be a starting point for developing your own recipe.

There's also this tutorial with percentages which will allow you to add your choice of oils and butters.

http://www.smftutorials.com/how-to-make ... orial.html

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Loyceann (Feb 3, 2011)

Here is a basic recipe for goat's milk and honey soap.

4 lbs palm oil
1 lb coconut oil
1 lb olive oil
1.5 lbs rice bran oil
3/4 lb lye
1 lb water
1 lb goat's milk (slushy)
1 Tbl honey
4 oz fragrance

Measure 1 lb water and dissolve lye in it.  Set aside to cool.
Measure the 1 lb of goat's milk and place in freezer to get slushy.
Measure oils and put on low heat to melt.

When lye water and oils are about the same temp around 105, slowly add the lye water to the oils, stirring constantly.  Slowly add the slushy goat's milk stirring well.  Add the honey and stir.  When the soap starts to gently trace add the fragrance oil a little at a time until well mixed.  Pour into mold.

You do not have to insulate milk soap as it tends to heat up and complete the gel stage without insulation.  I use a kitchen aid mixer on "stir" for my soap.

You can subsitute any oils for the ones above, they are the oils I use in my soap.  The measurements are correct though and should not be changed for this recipe.

This makes the most creamy thick lathering soap I have ever made.  You can also use any kind of milk in place of the goat's milk.


----------

